# A model she is not



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

After seeing Paula's beautiful Maddie :wub: sporting her TT unicorn dress we just knew it was past time to get Aviannah her 1st Tanner Tog dress! OMGosh this may of been a mistake because we love it so much we know one will not be enough! Maddie and Aviannah are now Unicorn Dress Twinsies! :wub: The dress is amazingly done and the colors on Avi looks perfect, Marti I can not thank you enough! 

I am including way too many pictures (have to post again to fit them all actually :blush: and I already weeded them down by about 15) of her trying to model her new dress. A model she is not...for one: she wanted to be on the floor playing with her toys not sitting pretty on the sofa for me, for two: I lost her completely when her oldest brother came to visit and eat leftover spaghetti HistericalSmiley: she even looked back over her shoulder at me when following him to the kitchen and stuck out her tongue out! :HistericalSmiley, for three: models do not eat many treats! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Just a few more....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's the perfect Tanner Tog model! Such a pretty little girl. She wears TTogs well!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, so perfect! I want one too! But I have a closet full and don't dress them anymore. I want life back to normal so I can!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Denise...Avi is a natural, a true beauty at modeling! I think she looks fabulous!!
The dress is stunning on her and so beautifully made.
I think this is just the beginning of one beautiful wardrobe and I can't wait to see the next modeling shoot.
Avi...Awntie thinks you are drop dead gorgeous!! 💕💕


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is gorgeous. It looks so good on her. Marti did an amazing job.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The "Model" and the dress are both absolutely gorgeous!! And thanks so much sharing all of the pictures with us. You must have alot of patience (which I do not anymore) to keep Avi's hair so long. What a beautiful little fluff!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:good post - perfect she looks beautiful in purple :wub: Avi you need to come visit Maddie and teach her in modeling. Denise your little princess is so pretty.
I can see in the future many more TT dresses


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Avi looks beautiful!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful. I any surprised you got her to model at all mine would not sit long enough to get a picture.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Denise, she is beautiful with or without the dress, but the dress is gorgeous. Marti does such beautiful work.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw, she's the perfect Tanner Tog model! Such a pretty little girl. She wears TTogs well!


Marti I am excited about you making her work dress! With her long hair I do not dress her often but she needs a nice wardrobe for holidays and special occasions. You do such wonderful work! :aktion033: Thank you again!




sherry said:


> Awww, so perfect! I want one too! But I have a closet full and don't dress them anymore. I want life back to normal so I can!


Sherry I think you should get one too! :aktion033: Maybe sell some of their clothes they do not wear anymore to make room?!?! I second you on life back to normal my friend. It has been a journey of ups and downs these last couple years for so many it seems. Love and prayers your way!




maddysmom said:


> Denise...Avi is a natural, a true beauty at modeling! I think she looks fabulous!!
> The dress is stunning on her and so beautifully made.
> I think this is just the beginning of one beautiful wardrobe and I can't wait to see the next modeling shoot.
> Avi...Awntie thinks you are drop dead gorgeous!! 💕💕


Avi sends puppy love with extra licks to her Awntie~~ Thank you Joanne. You played a big role in guiding me with her. We hope Suki and her sisters are all doing well and giving you at least a little break from stress. :wub: Avi said Suki might need a unicorn dress of her own to help her heal faster! :yes:




wkomorow said:


> She is gorgeous. It looks so good on her. Marti did an amazing job.


Thanks Walter, Marti seems to take pride in her work and it shows in the quality! :thumbsup: We hope you and Lucky are well and ready for a fun yet relaxing holiday weekend! :wub:




Snuggle's Mom said:


> The "Model" and the dress are both absolutely gorgeous!! And thanks so much sharing all of the pictures with us. You must have alot of patience (which I do not anymore) to keep Avi's hair so long. What a beautiful little fluff!!


Thank you! As long as I brush her daily it is fairly easy to care for. Thanks to SM's wonderful people I learned to start her young on a grooming routine and it only takes about 10 minutes to 30 minutes tops to groom her now and that includes brushing her teeth. :aktion033: I sometimes wonder when the day will come that I will want to cut her shorter, I am certain at some point it will, be it too much for me or just more comfort for her. :wub: I love them long and shorter without doubt! 




Matilda's mommy said:


> :good post - perfect she looks beautiful in purple :wub: Avi you need to come visit Maddie and teach her in modeling. Denise your little princess is so pretty.
> I can see in the future many more TT dresses


Paula I would love to come visit one day with Aviannah! I think miss Maddie and Avi would be great friends and create cuteness overload in their unicorn dresses! :wub: I have family near you so that could happen one day! But you may want to rethink Avi teaching Maddie, this cute girl has sassy side to her! :w00t:



pippersmom said:


> Avi looks beautiful!


Thank you Kathy! :wub: I hope all is well for you and Pipper!




jane and addison said:


> Beautiful. I any surprised you got her to model at all mine would not sit long enough to get a picture.


Thanks Addison! She seems to go along with whatever we are doing but she often gives me the stink eye! :HistericalSmiley: Oh how I love the personalities of these little white fluffs! :w00t:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maggie's mommy said:


> Denise, she is beautiful with or without the dress, but the dress is gorgeous. Marti does such beautiful work.


Thanks Pat! :wub: I agree, Marti does do beautiful work. I am so happy we finally got one of her TT dresses!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Marti I am excited about you making her work dress! With her long hair I do not dress her often but she needs a nice wardrobe for holidays and special occasions. You do such wonderful work! Thank you again! 

I'm excited about sewing for her. I've got some really cute Halloween & Fall dresses posted. I think the red sparkle Christmas Dress would look beautiful on her. What did you think about the purple sparkle fabric sample I sent? I'm seeing that trimmed in silver ric-rack with Avi's name across the back in silver. 

For those of you who are new and not familiar with me, I've got a FB page called Tanner Togs, named after my first born, Tanner.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks beautiful, and the dress is amazing! What a nice colour too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not a model???:blink::blink: She looks gorgeous and shows off that beautiful dress wonderfully!! I'm a huge Tanner Togs fan as Marti well knows. She makes such beautiful dresses for girls and vests for boys and they are custom made to fit our dogs perfectly. We always get so many compliments when Tyler wears his...which is on most walks!! Can't wait to see Aviannah decked out for the holidays. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a beautiful model, Mom!!!!!!
It is too hot in TX to dress pups. . . . we like to be naked now. 
Thank you for posting these lovely shots!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I'm excited about sewing for her. I've got some really cute Halloween & Fall dresses posted. I think the red sparkle Christmas Dress would look beautiful on her. What did you think about the purple sparkle fabric sample I sent? I'm seeing that trimmed in silver ric-rack with Avi's name across the back in silver.
> 
> For those of you who are new and not familiar with me, I've got a FB page called Tanner Togs, named after my first born, Tanner.


Marti I love the color swatch and I think that silver ric-rack would look good on her work dress too. The hubs wants the dress black (to match our work shirts) and I think the silver ric-rack and perhaps some lime green too would look great with silver and lime green color in our logo! All your dresses are adorable, will be hard to pick a fave for Christmas I think. :blush: 




Maglily said:


> She looks beautiful, and the dress is amazing! What a nice colour too.


Thank you Brenda! :wub: Marti does beautiful work indeed! 



Snowbody said:


> Not a model???:blink::blink: She looks gorgeous and shows off that beautiful dress wonderfully!! I'm a huge Tanner Togs fan as Marti well knows. She makes such beautiful dresses for girls and vests for boys and they are custom made to fit our dogs perfectly. We always get so many compliments when Tyler wears his...which is on most walks!! Can't wait to see Aviannah decked out for the holidays. :chili:


Sue :wub: she indeed has the beauty of a model, just not really into taking time away from her snacking, playing and napping time to pose for photographs! :HistericalSmiley: But I mean who can blame the girl! :w00t:
I have seen Tyler in his vests :wub: that handsome guy always looks fabulous! 




edelweiss said:


> She is a beautiful model, Mom!!!!!!
> It is too hot in TX to dress pups. . . . we like to be naked now.
> Thank you for posting these lovely shots!


Sandi she is without a doubt beautiful (I am a tad :blush: biased though :wub, she is just not into all the photo taking required of modeling! :HistericalSmiley: Like I told Sue this girl values her play, nap and snack time too much to be happy when I dress her and take pictures! :HistericalSmiley: She actually snubs me when she sees me point my phone towards her most the time.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Avi is stunning! And that color is perfect for her! Madison isn't a fan of modeling either. When I get the camera out, she looks the other way! Stubborn girls!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Madison's Mom said:


> Avi is stunning! And that color is perfect for her! Madison isn't a fan of modeling either. When I get the camera out, she looks the other way! Stubborn girls!


Thanks Glenda! :HistericalSmiley: I don't know :blush: where these girls get their stubborn side?!?! :innocent: Must be from their dads! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Adorable-love the dress too!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Avi looks the epitome of a beautiful malt model  We love our TTogs too, Georgie is such a sassy playful girl when she gets to dress up!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Malts4metoo said:


> Adorable-love the dress too!


Thank you! :wub:



lydiatug said:


> Avi looks the epitome of a beautiful malt model  We love our TTogs too, Georgie is such a sassy playful girl when she gets to dress up!


Thank you! The TTogs dresses are amazing! :wub: Marti does amazing work.


----------

